# Explicación sencilla hoja de datos transistores BJT



## josb86 (Abr 30, 2012)

Como están miren alguien me pregunto sobre como funcionaban los transistores en saturación y si esos datos estaban en la "Hoja de Datos" y buscando como explicarle de la manera mas sencilla encontré esta pagina:


http://simplificate.es/2011/02/15/polarizacion-de-transistor-npn-en-saturacion/

     Escrito por cuningan 
     15 febrero, 2011 a 16:13


*Transistor, ese gran desconocido.*







Primer transistor tal como se diseño en los laboratorios Bell

 Mientras escribia sobre la placa y el proyecto *“profesional”*  me di cuenta de que nunca había hablado de los transistores y aunque  estan presentes en todo lo que se enchufe, conecte o tenga pilas a veces  son dificiles de entender su funcionamiento y por que no decirlo, como  hacer que funcione tal y como te lo explican por hay parece una especie  de_ extraña ciencia cuasi científica con cientos de valores y datos más raros que “un piojo verde”._
 Tener medianamente claro como funciona un transistor me ha costado _tiempo, sudor y lagrimas_ pero ahora comienzo a entender un poquito de que va el lío y la verdad que *no lo entendí antes por que no lo explica nadie como dios manda, para tontos como yo* así que me he propuesto intentar explicarlo.





 Para mi _*el transistor es un potenciometro variable*_, tal cual lo digo, y lo podemos asemejar de la siguiente manera:


_*Colector y emisor: *_Son las patas del potenciometro, donde estan las puntas de la resistencia fija.
_*Base:*_ Es el “palo” del potenciometro y donde vamos nosotros a actuar para que haga algo.
 Y en esto tenemos que tener en cuenta que_* la base a diferencia de ser movida por la mano*_, como en un potenciometro real, _*se mueve por corriente*_  (entendiendose corriente como amperios, o sus multiplos y  submultiplos), a más corriente des a la base más corriente dejara esta  pasar por el colector, cuanto más gires el “palo” menos resistencia  opone al paso de la corriente.





Voltajes y corrientes de un transistor NPN.



 Este simbolo representa cualquier transistor  bipolar del tipo NPN, la flecha señala la pata del Emisor, junto al  símbolo se muestran las corrientes y tensiones que influyen en el  funcionamiento del transistor y abajo la comparación con un  potenciometro común, la base seria el terminal variable, y los de los  extremos el colector y emisor.​ Las partes de un transistor bipolar de unión son:​ 

*Colector:*_ aunque el nombre parece que no le viene a nada si que es por algo, *el colector “colecciona” corriente positiva*, corriente que sea más positiva que la que haya en el “emisor”._
*Base:*_ es el control de nuestro  “potencíometro”, se llama base justamente por que es la base del  funcionamiento del transistor y para que funcione el transistor debe de  estar entre 0,5 y 0,7 voltios más positiva que el emisor, depende de  este voltaje la región en la que esta el transistor funcionando._
*La base tiene una relación directa con el colector, es la “llave” de nuestro grifo de corriente, *_esta relación viene definida en un parámetro que veremos más adelante en otra entrada._
 
*Emisor:*_ el emisor es por donde la  corriente se “va” hacía la pila o generador o lo que sea, por donde  todas las corrientes van a salir del transistor, *la corriente que circulara el emisor es igual a la suma de la intensidad de colector y la de base*  pero al ser tan insignificante la de base se considera que la  intensidad del colector es la misma que la del emisor ( se llama emisor  por que “emite” electrones hacia el colector, que los “colecciona” para  mandarlos a “pernambuco” )._
 *Intensidad del Emisor = Intensidad de colector + Intensidad de la base ≈ Intensidad de Colector.*

 Aunque en la vida real los electrones se encuentran en la parte *negativa* de la batería _( justamente  el exceso de electrones en el borne negativo y la falta en el positivo  generan el flujo de corriente eléctrica que se mide en Voltios, en honor  a Alessandro Volta, quién invento la primera pila electrica )_ *por convenio se dice que la corriente eléctrica fluye del borne positivo al borne negativo*,  pero la realidad es que es lo contrario y en el caso del transistor el  emisor debe su nombre a que es el que emite los electrones hacia la base  y el colector.
 De todas formas la flecha que indica que tipo de transistor es, *si que sigue el convenio y marca que la corriente fluye de la base al emisor* _(  ya que lo hacen mal podían haber puesto los nombres de las patillas del  revés y así coincide todo, pero ya se sabe, para qué hacerlo fácil  pudiendo hacerlo difícil )._
*Datos básicos del transistor (los que hay que mirar).*

 Los transistores los hay de muy diversas formas y capacidades técnicas _( no todos los transistores valen para todo, algunos son más apropiados para señales de audio y otros para controlar motores ),_  todos ellos tienen en común una serie de parámetros básicos, los cuales  debemos tener en cuenta a la hora de usar el transistor, ya que si son  muy distintos uno de otro puede quemarse o no funcionar apropiadamente.
 Los datos básicos vienen definidos en un documento que nos da el fabricante y que *se encuentra muy fácilmente por Internet, el Datasheet *_( algunos le dicen Dataset )_, para el ejemplo vamos a usar el transistor de media potencia *BC547*, realmente *da  lo mismo que fabricante sea el que hizo tu transistor pues el Datasheet  sirve igualmente para el de otro fabricante siempre que tenga el mismo  numero de modelo*.
*Ejemplo de hoja de datos del transistor NPN BC 547: BC547*


_

_Valores máximos que soporta el transistor.

*Primera pagina del Datasheet de un transistor BC 547 C.*
_Arriba del todo a modo de titulo *podemos encontrar los modelos de transistores para los que sirve este Datasheet,* ademas a la izquierda indica que tipo de transistor es ( NPN o PNP)_
_A la derecha de la hora podemos ver la correspondencia de los pines con la función que desempeña cada uno, *esta correspondencia es común para todos los transistores NPN que compartan el mismo encapsulado*,  así que por ejemplo si tienes que cambiar uno y no encuentras el mismo  puedes poner otro de la misma familia y encajara perfectamente._
_A la izquierda podemos ver que el fabricante nos indica otros  transistores más apropiados para otras tareas para las que están más  preparados que este._
_Los datos más importantes a la hora de decidir si sirve este  transistor o no para lo que queremos usarlo esta en el apartado primero  de casi todos los Datasheet *“Absolute Maximum Ratings”* o en español *” como te pases de lo que pone aquí te toca ir a Novaelect a esperar 2 horas para que te digan que no hay”*._
_Fijarse que *hay características que difieren de un modelo a otro* estos se marcan con la numeración del transistor seguido del valor que difiere de uno a otro._
*Explicación de cada punto:*


_*Vcbo:* Máxima tensión que soporta entre el *Colector* y la *base*, se aprecia que el modeo que hemos escogido el BC 547 solo soporta *50 Voltios* de diferencia entre el Colector y la Base, así que *no podemos usar una fuente de alimentación de más de 50 Voltios, sino se quema.*_
*Vceo:*_ Máximo voltaje entre *Colector y Emisor*, como en el caso anterior nos limita el voltaje de alimentación del circuito._
*Vebo:*_ Máxima tensión entre *Base y Emisor*, si cuando polarizas el transistor *excedes los 6 voltios se quemara la base y nunca más funcionara*, el no exceder los 6 voltios tampoco es garantía de que no se queme, si superas la intensidad máxima de base se quema también._
*Ic: *_Corriente que es capaz de soportar el transistor en su parte de fuerza, esto es *entre Colector y Emisor.*_
_*Pc:* Potencia nominal que disipa el transistor, aquí dice 500 mW, se calcula de la siguiente manera:_
 *Potencia disipada = Voltaje entre Colector-Emisor * Intensidad de Colector.*



*Tj: *_ Temperatura que soporta el núcleo del transistor, esto ya lo trate en detalle en otra entrada del blog: http://cuningan.wordpress.com/2010/10/19/¿que-disipador-pongo-en-mi-chip-explicaciones-y-calculos/_
 Con estos datos deberíamos ser capaces de saber si el transistor  sirve o no sirve para nuestros propósitos, que no es lo mismo que saber  usarlo después, pero nada mejor que un ejemplo para ilustrarlo:
*Ejemplo:*
_Queremos hacer que al pulsar un botón se encienda una luz, esta luz esta alimentada con 48 voltios de corriente continua y circula una intensidad por ella de 500 mA, ¿ Puedo usar el transistor BC-547 como interruptor en el circuito de esta luz?_
 Estudiemos el enunciado, dice que tenemos una luz _( realmente nos da igual lo que sea )_ que se alimenta a *48 Voltios de corriente continua*, _( esto si es importante ya que determina el *Vce* que debe soportar el transistor )_ y dice también que circulara una *intesidad de 500 mA* _( lo cual determina el *Ic* mínimo que necesitamos )._
 A la vista de los datos el transistor_* BC 547 C* *no es capaz de operar correctamente con esta carga*_, ya que supera la intensidad de colecto *Ic* y también el *Vce* del transistor, si aun así lo intentamos tendremos una bonita explosión o incluso una fogata.
 Deberíamos buscar un transistor cuyo *Vbe* sea superior a 48 Voltios _(  ¿ Por qué? pues porque cuando el transistor este en corte “apagado”  entre su colector y emisor estarán los 48 Vdc del circuito ) _ y tambien debe ser capaz de permitir el paso de 500 mA ( *Ic > 500 mA*_)._
_*Ejemplo 2: *Este sí lo vamos a poder realizar con el BC547._
_Queremos activar *un rele de 12 Voltios de corriente continua*, cuya bobina consume un máximo de *60mA*, a su vez este relé activara la bombilla del ejemplo anterior._
 Estudiemos el enunciado esta vez, sacamos de conclusión de que *Vbe* esta vez es *12 VDC* y *Ic* es *60 mA*, que si que lo soporta el *BC547*, así que ya podemos usarlo para encender el relé.
*Llevar el transistor a saturación.*

 Los transistores tienen tres estados de trabajo, _*saturación, corte y región activa “lineal”,*_ depende de para que queramos usar el transistor usaremos alguna de las tres opciones:


*Estado de corte:*_ Es el estado normal  en el que el transistor se encuentra si no le aplicamos nada a la base,  en este estado es como un cable suelto, un interruptor abierto o un  botón sin presionar, en la mayoría de los casos podemos simplificarlo  como eso, un simple interruptor abierto, continuando con *el ejemplo del potenciometro sería como ponerlo al máximo de resistencia (seria miles de mega Ohm)*._
*Estado de saturación:*_ En este estado  el transistor simula a un interruptor cerrado, y para saber como llevar  al transistor a este estado hay que leer el Datasheet (o usar  el método del tío vago, que veremos más adelante), usando *el ejemplo del potenciometro sería como ponerlo al mínimo, donde la resistencia sería casi 0, o muy cercana a 0 ohmios.*_
*Estado de “región activa lineal”:*_ Es un estado en el que la corriente que circula el transistor es equivalente a la que circulara a la base,*  es cuando se comporta como un “potenciometro” controlado y en este  estado podemos “girar el palito” a nuestro antojo para subir o bajar la  resistencia del potenciometro.*_
 Para poder diferenciar un estado de otro solo debemos mirar el *Datasheet* donde el fabricante ya nos pone los valores típicos para su transistor.



*Explicación de cada punto:*


*Icbo: *_Es la corriente máxima que va a circular nuestro transistor cuando este en estado de corte,  ya hemos dicho que en corte es como si pusiéramos el potenciometro al  máximo de resistencia (cientos de mega ohmios ) pero aun así algo de corriente puede circular y este es el parámetro donde te lo indica, según el fabricante aplicando una tensión de 30 voltios entre colector y base circularan tan solo *15 nano Amperios*, podemos aplicar la ley de ohm y sabiendo que R=V/I, sabiendo V=30, I= 0,000000015 A nos da un R=2000000000 Ohmios._
*Hfe ó Beta:*_ En otros manuales y libros puede venir como *Beta* del transistor, *es el parámetro que relaciona la corriente de colector y la corriente de base*,  el fabricante nos da el valor máximo ( 800 )y el mínimo (110), ¿Por qué  nos da valores aproximados y ademas tan lejanos uno de otro?, pues por  que por el proceso de fabricación cada uno puede tener una diferencia  con otros de la misma tirada y tipo, *el fabricante nos garantiza el mínimo, y ese es el que usaremos para los cálculos.*_
_*Vce (sat):* Tensión entre colector y emisor cuando esta en saturación, *se comporta como* *un potenciometro al mínimo*, pero *incluso al mínimo siempre hay algo de resistencia interna*, *esta resistencia interna te va a producir una caída de voltaje de como máximo 250 mV,* que apenas afecta a nada, despreciable._
*Vbe (sat): Tensión de saturación del transistor,*_ es la tensión que hay que aplicar a la base para que se sature, *si aplicamos menos realmente no estaremos trabajando en saturación sino en la región activa lineal*, ademas el fabricante nos dice que *debe circular la base un total de 0.5 mA para que este en saturación.*_
_*Vbe (on):* *tensión a aplicar para que trabaje en la región activa lineal,*  seguro que ya lo habéis visto todos, es la tensión para “enceder” el  transistor pero que no llevara a este a la saturación sino que lo dejara  en el modo “potenciometro controlable”, por ahora ni lo miramos ya que  no nos interesa._
 De todos estos parámetros lo que vamos a usar el siguiente:
*Vbe (sat) : Tensión y corriente para saturar el transistor, en nuestro caso 0,7 voltios y 0,5 mA.*

*




*​ En la imagen superior se ve un _*ejemplo de polarización de un transistor NPN activado por un microprocesador*_, se puede apreciar que en paralelo con la carga *“load” se encuentra un diodo que en estado normal estaría polarizado a la inversa*, este diodo tiene una función que comentare por encima, _*imaginemos que la carga “load” es una carga de tipo inductivo *__(la  bobina de un rele es inductiva ya que genera campo magnético cuando lo  activas y este campo atrae un trozo de metal que cierra los contactos ) __*mientras  se le esta aplicando corriente no hay problema, se genera el campo  magnetico y se cierra el contacto del rele, pero cuando se desactiva el  rele se corta la corriente y el campo magnético generado en la bobina se  “desmorona” y genera un fenomeno de autoinducción que puede dar lugar a  un voltaje excesivo para el transistor*_, al poner el_* diodo nos aseguramos que si se genera este voltaje fluirá desde el ánodo del diodo al cátodo*_ y de hay a la fuente de tensión de 10 VDC, _*ya que para polarizar el diodo esta tensión debe ser 0,7 VDC superior que 10 Voltios,* y si es superior fluirá hacia allí._
 En el ejemplo de polarización también vemos que _*la base del transistor tiene una resistencia de 1K Ohm, entre la salida del microprocesador y la entrada de la base,* _esta resistencia se llama *resistencia de base* y se usa para limitar la tensión y corriente que llega a la base, *todos los circuitos que necesiten usar un transistor tienen por fuerza que tener una resistencia de base*_._
 Entonces si queremos usar el transistor en su estado de saturación  debemos calcular esta resistencia a partir de los datos que tenemos  disponibles:
*Tensión = 0,7 Voltios, según fabricante.*
*Intensidad = 0,0005 Amperios.*
*Ley de Ohm = V / I*
 Solo debemos _*calcular la resistencia de base del transistor, *_supongamos que lo activa un integrado de tecnologia TTL, como un Arduino o una puerta lógica del tipo 74XX, _*cuya salida para un 1 logico es 5 voltios*_ pues nada, quedaría así:
*Resistencia  de base =  ( 5 voltios del integrado) – ( 0,7 voltios que deben llegar  al transistor ) / 0,0005 Amperios de corriente que lo debe circular*​ *Resultado = 8600 Ohm*​ Y con esta resistencia entre la base y el  procesador cuando el micro active su salida a 5 Voltios al transistor le  llegaran 0,7 voltios con una intensidad de 0,5 mA, lo que es necesario  para entrar en saturación.​



Si conocen a alguien que necesite información mándenlo a este tema ó al Link.


----------



## rolandoguevara (May 7, 2012)

es bueno ver que hay gente que se preocupa en explicar sin ningún interés
felicitaciones.


----------



## Nepper (Oct 6, 2014)

Hola!
Perdon por revivir el tema, pero creo que aporta un dato importante.
Casualmente estoy con un proyecto, del cual se usa un BC548B. En el diseño intento explicar cada detalle, pero cuando llegué a la parte del BJT, al intentar diseñar la polarización, me encuentro con que hay 3 hojas de datos, las cuales:

Fairchild semiconductor dice Ic(max)=500mA
ON semiconductor dice Ic(max)=100mA
Motorola semiconductor dice Ic(max)=100mA
¿A quien le creo?

Lo lógico que a motorola 
De verdad, digo... si resulta por apurado veo la hoja de Fairchild, diseño, vamos al proto y blow!... ¿Hay otros datos en la hoja que me verifique los valores límites?

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 6, 2014)

No no no , siempre tenés que fijarte en la potencia máxima y calcular en base a eso.

Ver la curva del SOA y luego adicionar la del derating


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 6, 2014)

BC548 *500mA*  me parece exagerado. ¿ No serán *500mW* de disipación ?


----------



## Tlacometzan (Abr 8, 2016)

Antes que nada Saludos a todos y la verdad por este post me registre XD.
Me parece genial tu explicación de verdad esta para humanos.

Pero tengo dudas de novato.
1.- Si uso el diagrama como el que muestras, la tierra debe ir  a la tierra del microcontrolador
o microprocesador? ya que si solo conecto el pin de salida al no haber una conexión a tierra no no se cierra el circuito.

2.- De ser afirmativa lo de conectar ambas tierras como evito que le pase una descarga a mi tarjeta por que lo que va por el emisor estaría pasando también a la tierra del micro.

espero se entiendan mis dudas y agradecería mucho su apoyo ya que considero que para los novatos es muy común dar por hecho cosas y cometer errores.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 9, 2016)

Los negativos han de ser comunes, si no lo son no va. Si el negativo se conecta o no a tierra es otra discusión, yo raramente/nunca lo conecto.
Lo segundo no tiene sentido, no lo entiendo.


----------



## Ale008 (Dic 18, 2016)

Hola, 

Primero muchas gracias por la explicación.

Mi duda es con respecto al circuito que se ejemplifica, para saturar el transistor y poder activar y desactivar el relay, observo que en el análisis se utilizan los datos Vbe saturacion = 0.7V para una Ib=0.5mA, pero hay un tercer dato Ic=10mA que no se toma en cuenta. 

Queria saber, porque no se toma en cuenta?. 

La carga va a provocar una Ic=60mA y me genero la duda de que esta Ic pueda interferir con los calculos anteriores, por ser mayor a los 10mA mencionados anteriormente.

Muchas gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 18, 2016)

Si para la corrienet de base tenemos 0.5mA, la mayoria de los transistores tiene un Hfe de unos 100 tipicamente, aunque no siempre ni todos pero tomemos un Hfe de 20 20x0.5 tenes 10mA mínimo
Pero como estamos hablando de un transistor que trabaja al corte saturación es decir como una llave todo nada, los cálculos estan bien, no es lo mismo uns polarización estática que lograr que el TR se sature
Cuando el TR se satura conduce a pleno porque su resistencia interna es mínima que es lo que se busca en el ejemplo por eso no se tiene en cuenta la corriente de colector


----------



## rramirez87 (Mar 23, 2018)

Y que significa cuando los valores son negativos, como presento en las siguiente imágenes las propiedades de un transistor TIP42, o significa que este transistor trabaja con voltaje negativos??


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 23, 2018)

Es pura convención de como se mide con respecto a la alimentación. Todas las hojas de datos de los PNP se muestran así.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------

